# Strong Flavour E-liquids



## Jasonjardine07 (26/10/16)

Hi guys.

I am currently enjoying Voodoo Jack the Ripper/Bloody Sunday and Vapour Mountain XXX. I love strong bold flavours that I can really taste. I don't really enjoy subtle/mellow juice.

Do you guys have any juice recommendations that are bold and stick out?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (26/10/16)

Scream for a super sweet strawberry ice cream.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown (26/10/16)

The Creamy Cloud range is really good and I feel as if those flavours are strong too.

I particularly enjoy the Pear & Caramel as well as the Passionfruit, I have only tasted their Creme Soda Float once but it was really tasty!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Camz•The•Viking (26/10/16)

PsyCLown said:


> The Creamy Cloud range is really good and I feel as if those flavours are strong too.
> 
> I particularly enjoy the Pear & Caramel as well as the Passionfruit, I have only tasted their Creme Soda Float once but it was really tasty!


@PsyCLown

Hey bro u should give the creamy cloud strawberry ice cream a go definitely my all time favourite!!


----------



## Camz•The•Viking (26/10/16)

Jasonjardine07 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I am currently enjoying Voodoo Jack the Ripper/Bloody Sunday and Vapour Mountain XXX. I love strong bold flavours that I can really taste. I don't really enjoy subtle/mellow juice.
> 
> Do you guys have any juice recommendations that are bold and stick out?


@Jasonjardine07

Sup dude

Give the beard vape or Weiner vape co. Flavours a try if you are after a bold throat hit pretty decent stuff if you are into the more pungent e-juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Camz•The•Viking (26/10/16)

Sprint said:


> Scream for a super sweet strawberry ice cream.


@Sprint

Definitely a Sublime Choice brother


----------



## Spydro (26/10/16)

I too like strong/bold flavors within the limited specific flavor groups I normally vape. So I DIY my own to get exactly what satisfies my personal tastes. 

My experience with SA liquids is limited to six of them, with only two of them having bold flavor (VM XXX and Tropical Ice). I really liked the XXX as the menthol flavor is all but knocked out by the fruits (despite my not normally vaping fruits). The Tropical Ice menthol is way too strong for someone like me that does not like menthol flavor, but it was fine for adding cool to some of my other DIY liquids that knocked out the "M" flavor.

On this side of the pond probably the best known for complex flavor/in your face premade liquid is 4 or 5 from Mad Murdock. Radiator Pluid is about as in your face as it comes to the point that some cut it to half strength, and/or it is often bought in lower than your normal nic strength. It is bold black licorice that some folks also get fruity undertones from. Somewhat hard to get over here as it sells out very fast when it is available, but there are vendors in the UK that also sell the Mad Murdock liquids.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jan (26/10/16)

Mike mega mixes lime party and mint & honey


----------

